# Underground Labs M1T - Why so cheap?



## musclepump (Nov 17, 2004)

Why is UL's M1T so cheap? I bought Axion-Pharm for $50 a bottle, and that was at a huge discount, and UL is $10. What's the deal? For those who have used it, is it any good? One just has to ask at such a price.


----------



## redspy (Nov 17, 2004)

It's a well respected product.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 17, 2004)

Well right the hell. I'm stocking up.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 17, 2004)

Despite it's rep on this board, I think it is a crap shoot. Some bottles seem to be void of M1T, altogether. They probably just do a bad job cutting it. I order from BN all the time (just got a package today), but I wouldn't trust UL just to save a buck or two. Especially when more reliable M1T products sell for the same price or cheaper. I've heard a lot of complaints about UL's M1T, just not on this board.
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=2574
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=1918
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=1700
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=1614
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=1562
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=1250
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=1060
http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews_info.php?reviews_id=921
etc...etc...


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.nutraplanet.com/product_info.php?products_id=284&osCsid=bd4bccf8eb0122039416a3448c92236d
Three times the amount per bottle of UL for only twice the price. Higher standard of quality.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I bought Axion-Pharm for $50 a bottle, and that was at a huge discount, and UL is $10.



wow, you got ripped!

I have used UL's M1T several times and have nothing but good things to say about it.

Mike at BN has the UL M1T made exclusively for him and he sells it, there is no middleman, no advertising costs, so it makes perfect sense, if you know anything about the supplement business, why he can price it that low.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 17, 2004)

Axion-Pharm is some potent (and at least for me, VERY EFFECTIVE) shit.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2004)

so is UL's M1T and it costs 1/5 the price!


----------



## musclepump (Nov 17, 2004)

At least I haven't read as many bad reviews about Axion-Pharm... I'll justify it to myself that way lol


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> At least I haven't read as many bad reviews about Axion-Pharm... I'll justify it to myself that way lol



there are 133 reviews on M1T at BN, did you see how many of those were positive?

http://www.bulknutrition.com/product_reviews.php?products_id=901


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 17, 2004)

Quality over quantitiy, Bros. Whether it is women, cars, whatever. The raw M1T powder these various companies get in from China is dirt cheap. Any one that charges more than a dollar for 30 mg with free shipping is ripping you off. High quality stuff can be found at around this price.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 18, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Axion-Pharm is some potent (and at least for me, VERY EFFECTIVE) shit.



so...

you can't say it is better than UL's as you have not tried UL's yet, all M1T is potent its the most potent shit you can swollow

I agree you paid wayyy too much for that, I heard test results on UL's M1T were very accurate and as Prince says there are 100's of 5-star reviews of UL's M1T at BN


----------



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Three times the amount per bottle of UL for only twice the price. Higher standard of quality.


so first you say quantity, but then quality. How do you know it's higher quality anyway?




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Quality over quantitiy, Bros. Whether it is women, cars, whatever. The raw M1T powder these various companies get in from China is dirt cheap. Any one that charges more than a dollar for 30 mg with free shipping is ripping you off. High quality stuff can be found at around this price.


Here you say quality, but you admit that the raw material is extremely cheap.

Is it just me, or have you completely contradicted yourself in these two posts?


----------



## Stu (Nov 18, 2004)

it didnt always used to be that cheap ova here its dropped dramatically since the ban was anouced in the us im thinking us companies might be offloading some of ther stuff to the uk


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> so first you say quantity, but then quality. How do you know it's higher quality anyway?
> Here you say quality, but you admit that the raw material is extremely cheap.
> Is it just me, or have you completely contradicted yourself in these two posts?


Well, maybe I wasn't clear. I don't think UL uses inferior quality M1T powder in their product. Based on the feedback I have heard, it seems that a disproportionate amount of people have experienced nothing--not even being shut down--from weeks of high doses of UL. It appears that some bottles are lacking some if not all of the raw M1T powder. It is probably a problem with the mixing. Yes, the quality is more important. But no, you don't have to pay more for it because the raw ingredient is real cheap. Therefore, the quality of an M1T product is too a great extent dependent upon the company who capsulizes and bottles the cut M1T product. If they consistently dose their product right, they have a higher quality standard than those companies that every so often sell bottles that are under-dosed or are just pure filler. Every company makes mistakes, but you have to ask yourself this: How can so many people take M1T and have no reaction? No muscle gain, no lethargy, no shutdown, no pumps, no nothin'. I don't see the same phenomenon with some other well respected brands. Again, I am not down on Bulk Nutrition. It just wouldn't be worth it to me to risk a screwed-up cycle with inconsistent dosing. So, I wouldn't chose a brand with a history of relatively poor quality control.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2004)

I would wager to bet that it is something wrong the user did, rather than bad M1T from Mike. Knowing Mike, if there was any chance it was bad, he wouldn't sell it. He has it checked before being processed.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2004)

It's easier to blame the supplement...


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I would wager to bet that it is something wrong the user did, rather than bad M1T from Mike. Knowing Mike, if there was any chance it was bad, he wouldn't sell it. He has it checked before being processed.


The only thing the user could do wrong with 20 mg of M1T a day in order to not get shutdown, is not swallow the pill. Maybe one out of every ten guys tries to take it by osmosis. The vast majority of the reviews on BN are good, but then there are those one star ones that all tell the same story--UL did absolutely nothing. Some of these people have done M1T from other companies with great results. I like Mike. I shop at Bulk Nutrition. I don't doubt he believes in UL. I'm sure that bottles that were tested showed that the product was what it claimed to be. That doesn't negate the fact that some people get UL M1T that does absolutely, positively nothing at all.


----------



## madden player (Nov 19, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> That doesn't negate the fact that some people get UL M1T that does absolutely, positively nothing at all.


A couple months back a posted a Q about this very same phenomenom.  I had a friend that ran a cycle of Ergopharm 1-AD about a yr ago and the gains were incredible. Along with the gains came horrible sides; no appetite, extreme lethargy (He was like sleeping 12 hours at night and required naps in the evening), and he was shut down fairly hard after the 10 week run.

Well he decided to run a cycle of UL M1-T because it was supposed to be so much better and alot cheaper.  Well after a couple of weeks, nothing, not a gain, not a side, absolutely nothing.

If he responded so well to 1-AD, isn't logical that he should have responded just as well to M1-T??

I have heard of other people not responding to M1-T and almost always the brand in question is UL.  But I also seen peeps absolutely explode with gains on UL M1-T.

Who knows; The good reviews far out number the bad, so I guess it must be quality.


----------

